

Ask HN: Please review my project, bazinga.in - anirudhmaitra

Hi Everyone,<p>This is the first time I am posting anything here, but I read HN a lot.<p>I have just launched a product, and would really love your feedback - 
http://www.bazinga.in<p>Bazinga is an Easy Way to get the best from your Twitter Timeline. It converts your Twitter Stream into an Easy to read News Journal<p>Part of the motivation behind this project has been the way information is presented in your Twitter Stream, and how it becomes hard to "Follow your Interests" when about half of your Twitter Stream is web links. I have tried to create a new way of consuming articles and news stories on Twitter through Bazinga.<p>It will be great to know your views about my product.<p>Thanks,
Anirudh
======
ftwinnovations
Hi Anirudh, Your idea sounds interesting however I cancelled when the Twitter
auth screen requested more permission than I'm willing to give this service.

    
    
      This application will be able to:
      Read Tweets from your timeline.
      See who you follow, and follow new people.
      Update your profile.
      Post Tweets for you.
      

It seems unnecessary to update my profile or post tweets for me. I don't even
see why it would need to see who I follow and follow new people. Maybe it's my
ignorance of the Twitter API but isn't that something you can restrict on your
end?

Most likely this is just an oversight since its your new project you threw
together but the HN community is generally pretty cautious about privacy and
security.

As far as the landing page, I would definitely suggest a couple of screenshots
to convince me why I would want to try out the service and give authorization
to the app. It is pretty vague what it does and I still don't know why I would
want to see my twitter stream in some unique way.

Good luck and happy coding.

~~~
anirudhmaitra
Thanks for your comment. I guess I need to alter the permission settings but I
would need the Posting permissions, in case I want to enable twitter sharing
from my app itself.

Here's a screenshot - <http://bazinga.in/images/bazinga-screenshot.jpg>

Do give it a try and let me know...

Cheers Anirudh

------
earthshout
I like it. A few suggestions though:

1) Warn people that they will need to login to Twitter to use the service. If
my timeline is public, why do I need to provide my twitter credentials?
Shouldn't my username be enough

2) Don't load so many stories at once. Maybe 20 or 30 at a time or for the
last week, etc...

Anyway, thoughts in the first 30 seconds of use.

Good luck and keep us posted,

~~~
anirudhmaitra
Thanks a lot for your comment. I have been trying to tweak the number of
stories. I think you are right. Will limit number of stories and offer some
form of Pagination.

Sign in using Twitter is needed, as even if your timeline is public I need to
read Tweets from people you follow and not just tweets you have posted to your
timeline. Hope that clarifies..

I will add the Login with Twitter prompt too... Thanks a tonne..

------
kkt262
I think get a .com - I'm not a big fan of your .in domain.

Like the people have said, I don't like the idea of letting you post tweets
for me or update my profile. Until you're a well-known Twitter app, this just
makes it seem like you want to use me for spam.

